# GE THQP Breakers



## papaotis

basically they are the same as other breakers only skinny. they are usually found in mobile homes. they work the same as other breakers, two pole are 220 and the tandems are 2 120


----------



## MHElectric

I actually like those little skinnys, very handy, but they don't stab down on the bus real tight.


----------



## A Little Short

Here's a pic of the 50A that shows 25A on each side. Never seen a 2-pole with both sides being 1/2 the overall rating.

   

Tweet
 email


*GE Q-Line THQP 50-Amp Double-Pole Circuit Breaker*


----------



## A Little Short

MHElectric said:


> I actually like those little skinnys, very handy, but they don't stab down on the bus real tight.


How does the 240V 2-pole reach two stabs to get the 240V?
Are the stabs made different?


----------



## sbrn33

A Little Short said:


> Here's a pic of the 50A that shows 25A on each side. Never seen a 2-pole with both sides being 1/2 the overall rating.
> 
> 
> 
> Tweet
> email
> 
> 
> *GE Q-Line THQP 50-Amp Double-Pole Circuit Breaker*


That is a 225 not a 250. Don't believe everything you see on the net. I would love to explain how the GE system works but there is just no way without a pic.


----------



## papaotis

its just like the others it hits one stab on line one and one stab on line two. as for that breaker, i havent seen a 25a 2pole lately. must be some special purpose for it.


----------



## A Little Short

papaotis said:


> its just like the others it hits one stab on line one and one stab on line two. as for that breaker, i havent seen a 25a 2pole lately. must be some special purpose for it.


I've seen/used many 25A breakers. Most are for HVAC and some for water heaters.
But I've never seen a 2-pole breaker that the amps were half for each side. You could use a 30A 2-pole as a single pole but it is still a 30A not two 15A.:no:


----------



## A Little Short

sbrn33 said:


> That is a 225 not a 250. Don't believe everything you see on the net. I would love to explain how the GE system works but there is just no way without a pic.


Yep, probably some new graphic artist that thought he would help them out and put 25A on each side thinking people could do the math and come up with 50A.


----------



## aftershockews

Look at the "T" clips on the buss.



You can actually install a double pole in the wrong place where you wont get 220.


----------



## Dennis Alwon

Bill The breaker you show is not a DP 50 but a DP 25. You cannot half the size as you stated. 

The skinnies have to placed correctly in the panel so that each half of the breaker lands on a different phase. This is no different than any other dp breaker except that it is skinny -- similar to twins or piggybacks where you can increase the number of breakers in the panel.


----------



## Southeast Power

The bus on the available THQP positions have a small vertical piece that the breaker plugs into.
You will see a cut out, a T looking cut on regular size GE and some other breakers to nest over those vertical pieces.
You cannot use a 2 pole THQP breaker in the first position in a panel set up for THQPs you have to either use a 1/2 size or leave it blank.


----------



## A Little Short

aftershockews said:


> Look at the "T" clips on the buss.
> 
> 
> 
> You can actually install a double pole in the wrong place where you wont get 220.


Thanks for the pic. As I said I've only installed the "skinny" on a service call as a replacement but didn't look at the bus to see how it was made



Dennis Alwon said:


> Bill The breaker you show is not a DP 50 but a DP 25. You cannot half the size as you stated.
> 
> The skinnies have to placed correctly in the panel so that each half of the breaker lands on a different phase. This is no different than any other dp breaker except that it is skinny -- similar to twins or piggybacks where you can increase the number of breakers in the panel.


I knew it had to be a misprint as I didn't see how it could have had the current divided.

I know a 2-pole has to reach both stabs to get 240V, I just couldn't figure out how it reached the other leg/side.



jrannis said:


> The bus on the available THQP positions have a small vertical piece that the breaker plugs into.
> You will see a cut out, a T looking cut on regular size GE and some other breakers to nest over those vertical pieces.
> You cannot use a 2 pole THQP breaker in the first position in a panel set up for THQPs you have to either use a 1/2 size or leave it blank.


I had to stare until my eyes were blurry at the pic until I went to aftershock's flickr page. Then I could see that the vertical pieces were on with the regular stab. Then it took a minute for it to sink in.:whistling2:
I was seeing a top & bottom vertical piece but they were on the same stab. I wasn't seeing that the vertical piece on the stab below stuck up enough to catch the other clip from a 2-pole.

Now I see, "said the blind man"!:thumbup:


----------

